
How Gravatar hurts your visitors - goodroot
https://fly.io/articles/how-gravatar-hurts-your-visitors/
======
mrkurt
Some fun history, I helped run the Ars Technica forums and this problem came
up _7_ years ago:
[https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1122598](https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=1122598)

Younger me was dismissive at first, but we ultimately fixed it. Older me
thinks younger me was wrong.

~~~
matahwoosh
what if older you is wrong about being wrong about younger you? ;)

